# Chipping a Bachmann Forney



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

*Could you possibly have a scout through US Large scale forums and see if you can find anything abut chipping a Bachmann Forney?* 
This question was posted to me by a large scaler from British forum. I believe he means a DCC or MTS chip.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

If the Forney is like the 2-6-6-2 and the Climax, it ships with a plug-in board that goes into the "socket" which has lots of wires coming off of it to connect to a DCC decoder. 

Later, 

K


----------

